
Final Year Project Dilemma - reversing
I&#x27;ve been racking my brain for months trying to solidify an idea for my final year project, though can&#x27;t seem to nail one that will be worthwhile in terms of how it will look on my resume and my grade.<p>I&#x27;ve looked at doing a project with open government data but the data tends to be past data which only covers a certain time period and I don&#x27;t want my project to just regurgitate information in a different way. I&#x27;ve looked at maybe doing an AI project such as speech recognition or some Bot with Wit AI but this seems to have been done many times before. It seems every project I think about has been done, I&#x27;m dreading having to resort to doing a simple website. I would rather create a unique project or project that helps people in some way e.g. with mental health etc. Any ideas guys. I&#x27;m sick of flip flopping ideas, I need to start working on a project.
======
olalonde
Can you drop me an email or put an email in your profile? I've got two
challenging (but achievable within a few weeks) project ideas that might
interest you (and which we would most likely use at our company if it
existed).

------
michjedi
Use AI to find ideas for final year projects

~~~
reversing
This idea cracked me up, keep them coming.

------
SkarredGhost
Use AI to detect and help for mental health?

